# Lisa's Journal



## Lisa Marie (Apr 26, 2011)

I went to see Sue on Thursday and Friday but I didn’t ride any. Someone had taken the curb strap from my bridal and the BO was not home and I felt weird asking anyone else. I went to the farm store and bought some brushes. I was going to buy a curb strap too but they were twelve bucks for the cheapest ones. So I just got the brushes and gave Sue a super good cleaning on both days. Maybe next week I’ll buy the curb strap. 

I did lounge her for about forty five minutes both days. She wants to pull out on the circle all the time and won’t focus on me. I’m using the excess of the line for a fake whip, but maybe I should use a real whip in order to get her to pay more attention to me. When I correct her for pulling, it only works for about two seconds. She really seems to not want to listen to me. I think we need to fix this on the ground. My first idea is to start using a lounge whip.


----------

